# information on victoria cross manufacturing co bottles



## kashi (Jan 13, 2013)

Am new to this site, any information would be grateful. I found 3 bottles in a dam, 1 brown octagonal sided, stamped Victoria Cross Manufacturing Co Brisbane, 1 larger clear hexagonal sided bottle stamped with the same. The other bottle is brown also, octagonal, and stamped Queensland State Canneries. Have found limited information about the Vic Cross Company. I would like to know the age of these bottles and perhaps value. Thanks


----------



## LC (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello Christine and welcome to ABN . I can not help you with your bottles , sounds like they are foreign to me . Pictures are always a must if you have a camera to take them and add them to your post , makes it a lot easier for those that see them to be able to help you with them . Be patient , someone will come along I am sure with some input .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi kashi, welcome. I'm not familiar with Aussie jars but there is a collector or two from there that may be. Perhaps they will chime in with information. In the meantime, here's an old post that may help some.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-29416/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#30838


----------

